# Can I have your quick opinion on something, please?



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

Erm, I don't really know where to put this, so I think this is the best place ask this, but I think it would be most appropriate here.

(I have a little background if you want to read, but you can just answer the poll if you don't want to hear me drone on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

First let me preface this by saying I don't have much "_natural beauty_." Meaning, I can't get away with simply chapstick and a single coat of mascara and look stellar, like some girls can (jealous, btw.) So that means I can't pull off the whole "beachy natural" vibe during the summer, the whole "fresh-faced college student" successfully, ever, and everything in between. I look WORLDS different with and without products, mostly because I counture and use lots of illusions to play up my features. I'm not necessarily calling myself ugly, because I would say that I feel like I have a good CANVAS of a face for makeup. For example, I would say Eva Longeria has a very good canvas of a face for makeup.






She's not ugly by ANY means without it, but I think she looks even more gorgeous with it. 

And now, to the point...

I have FINALLY developed a formula of makeup application that makes me very happy with the way I look, and I have fiddled here and there and toned it down so it could be natural, sunkissed, and great for the every da.y I am thrilled with the result, but I'm beginning to have second thoughts about it. I am a college student and I'm going back to school in the fall, and even though it looks as natural as I possibly could make it, it still requires a lot of products:

eyeliner, mascara, bronzer, eyeshadow, and...falsies.

Yes, falsies. My eyes are shaped kind of oddly and falsies make a HUGE difference on the end result. I could load on mascara and never get the same effect as falsies, and it looks literally dozens and dozens times better with them. I just feel so iffy about wearing falsies every day, mostly for self concious reasons, but after rereading this thread I posted a while ago I feel a little better. But going to class, the gym, studying...do you think this look would just be too impractical for the every day? Is it too fake, too much? Not to mention the "WHOA MY GOSH YOU LOOK SO DEAD/DIFFERENT WITHOUT MAKEUP ARE YOU OK!?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or the stupid "why are you wearing FAKE lashes?" (Asian people don't have lashes that long, naturally...) response you get if you don't wear "your face" every day :/ 

So anyway, I digress. The point is, I feel like I look great with this look, but I don't know if wearing it *every day* would be too much. I know, do whatever you want, but I just want your *PERSONAL opinion*. *If you were me, or just you, would YOU do it?* Mostly if it made you feel better/more confident/etc? However, I don't feel as pretty or comfortable NOT wearing this look, it might be impractical for working out, it'll be a pain to put on every day (I don't really mind that part) etc. 

I guess, it's whatever I feel. 
*
Nutshell Question:*

*Do you think it's impractical to wear falsies daily? *


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 30, 2009)

No.
If you have the time and can apply them well, why not?


----------



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking that too. I guess maybe this is more personal, because I know some of us go to work/school and don't always have tons of time to do our makeup, and since I'm going to go to school and have 8am classes, I might just be tempted to skip out on all of that. But bleh, I'm leaning no too...(not to the poll question, the nutshell one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## moopoint (Jun 30, 2009)

Do what makes you feel confident. I can't pull off the no make-up look either.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 30, 2009)

If wearing them everyday boosts your confidence and makes you feel the way you want about yourself then wear them everyday. Theres nothing wrong with wearing them all the time and skipping out every now and again x


----------



## cazgh (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there!!

Thanks for this post - you sound really similar to me but I just haven't reached the point that your at but I'm not giving up yet!!

I have awful skin and rosacea so I do need make up everyday - and I'm getting better at it but I still havent found my happy almost normal face - I still look like I have way too much make up on - but I have come along way since I started and I get better all the time.

I would definately wear them if you wanted to - especially if they finish off your look and if you have a day where you can't be bothered and anybody says anything just ignore them anyway.  In the grand scheme of things what other people say is not very important and who cares what other people think!  Especially those that say negative things because they can't be the right sort of people to take seriously or look up to!!   And don't foget about frenemies - so called friends who make comments which put you down - ultimately thats just jealousy.

So do whatever makes you happy cos its your life and there are no rules or laws about wearing falsies what so ever - just be happy!!!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 30, 2009)

I only say no because for me I wouldn't ever get the time to get them on just right in my morning rush, so I'd end up frustrated and feeling lopsided and self conscious all day. In that sense I think they can be impractical because they're time consuming and if you don't get them right they can annoy you so much. However, if you have the time and the desire I don't see any reason why you shouldn't - most of us wear makeup every day, falsies are just another part of that.


----------



## IcedMocha xOo (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't wear them everyday. I like saving them for special moments or every once in a while to feel extra sexy and glam. Of course it's ur own personal choice though. You can wear a natural looking pair and no one should even notice that their fake. I just love wearing really dramatic lashes so I save them for certain times.


----------



## rimberry (Jun 30, 2009)

I personally couldn't do it everyday. As it is sometimes I get tired of wearing my daily makeup, which consists of mascara, bronzer and lip balm. If it makes you feel better and you enjoy doing it then why not?


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcedMocha xOo* 

 
_I don't wear them everyday. I like saving them for special moments or every once in a while to feel extra sexy and glam. Of course it's ur own personal choice though. *You can wear a natural looking pair and no one should even notice that their fake.* I just love wearing really dramatic lashes so I save them for certain times._

 
I agree with this! I don't think there is anything wrong with it but you can go for a really subtle pair that imparts a nice effect if you are worried about people noticing.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

I actually have invested in a quite natural pair, the *Ardell 109s*. I'm thinking of trimming them though, cause although they add a lot of lovely thickness to my lashes, they do look unnaturally long on MY eyes, specifically. I have pretty small eyes and a very small eyelid, so that's why. Just doing so is very tricky...but they're only about 4 dollars a pair so why not experiment?

The thing with me is I like wearing "natural" falsies during the day and going ka-POW for the night XD...haha, I think I could call myself the queen of falsies, I wear them so much!

cazgh, so you DO understand how I feel! Yeah, I went through a TON of trial an error (some better than others..) to find a happy medium for my "every day face." I ranged from everything to heavy black liner - yes, EVERY day...not my best makeup moment - to just mascara and nothing else (that was a horrid one too) to wearing nothing for a while, mostly out of frustration. I've been experimenting around since maybe I was 14, and FINALLY I got it down. Since this look requires a little more effort than normal (but the pay off is SO much better than the others), I have to *practice* a LOT to get it down faster. However, I was just concerned cause this look is still pretty glam for the day time, and a little fancy for college (it's still pretty much an almost-full face of makeup), but I wouldn't say it's anything too OTT (like a heavy smokey eye or anything too colorful). But it still is quite a heavy look. I would consider it a great summer look, but it can also be worn year-round. Good luck with finding your look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've posted her picture before, but I think the look that I am going for mostly resembles Elaine Irwin-Mellencamp's look, in terms of the eyes at least. She looks gorgeous made up and dressed down though (UGH, so unfair!! *bitter*), so I'm aiming for her "made up" look.






she's still stunning dressed down:






Also, I love Blake Lively's eyes done up, but again she looks beautiful natural too.






And lastly...Camilla Belle's eyes are lovely too. Done up or done down, they still are pretty.











If only mine could look great done down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, that's what makeup is for.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I only voted 'no' because I don't wear falsies in the first place, but, if I were you , I would wear it, why not? I see people wearing them all the time, nothing wrong with it, as long as they aren't extravegent (spelling?)


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 30, 2009)

No. If i had the time i would definitly wear falsies everyday!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't wear them every day...I only ever wear them for super dramatic looks...I guess I'm one of those girls that everyone hates, because I can throw on a coat of cheapy mascara, and my lashes are still hitting my eyebrows...but anyway...the point is this;
Do what makes you feel good about yourself, confident, and happy. If anyone says crap to you about "OMG, why are you wearing fake eyelashes?" or "Why are you wearing so much makeup?" just tell them to shut the f**k up and mind their own damn business. ...or if you're feeling particularly snotty (this one's my favorite) you can ask them why they're NOT wearing makeup, and mention that they could benefit from a little foundation to even out that complexion of theirs, or powder to soak up the oil on their face...or whatever little thing pertains to that person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm just not a nice girl, and I don't take kindly to people questioning why I'm wearing makeup, or why I'm wearing a particular shade/style/whatever. 
You're not wearing it for them, you're wearing it for you...once they start paying your bills for you, then you can consider their opinions, but until then, tell em to shove it.


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you should wear whatever you want! Plenty of women walk around with hair extensions in all the time which is just as fake as a set of falsies. If you want them to be less noticable though, try those individual lashes. I have a beautiful blonde friend who has just about everything going for her in the genes department except her sparse, thin hair and thus her eyelashes and brows too. She uses small and medium individual lash clusters everyday to pick up her eyes and wooooow, what a difference! People notice sometimes but they're far less obvious than a strip set and there's less of a difference if she goes without for a day.

It's up to you, though. Rock whatever makes you feel good!


----------



## cazgh (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the good luck wishes - glad to hear that I will get there with enough practise!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 30, 2009)

i love wearing them everyday. who cares what other people think! if i want to wear lashes that are 2 inches long during the day, i'm gonna fucking do it.





obviously an exaggeration, but really... if you want to wear them everyday, do it.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 30, 2009)

Personally I don't wear falsies as of now because I'm still learning how to get better at them but once I do them, I'm sure I'll wear them often. Do what makes you feel pretty, it shouldn't matter if people think it's over the top or whatever they feel.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't care. *shrug*
If you like them and you don't think they're over the top everyday, why does it matter what anyone else thinks? You're the one wearing them.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks everyone again for the responses!! ^ and Shimmer, that's true...it was just an opinion question, asking if you, personally, would wear them daily. 

 Quote:

  You're not wearing it for them, you're wearing it for you...once they start paying your bills for you, then you can consider their opinions, but until then, tell em to shove it.  
 
LOL, LOVE this!! It's very true. 

 Quote:

  Plenty of women walk around with hair extensions in all the time which is just as fake as a set of falsies.  
 
I also find this rings true, too. I have tried individual lashes, btw, and they do nothing for me. In fact, they tend to look more unnatural, unfortunately. I know that sounds funny, but it's true =/ The strip ones surprisingly look more natural than the individuals! :O

cazgh - don't worry, you will get there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it took me a while but you will


----------



## bluebird08 (Jun 30, 2009)

I voted yes!! Well, that's until I get really good at applying them. I just ordered a bunch of natural false lashes and I've been practicing until I get use to getting them on right. They really don't take that much more time  (well, until I become a pro at it-LOL)...However, I only do the natural lashes because in my city there are too many girls walking around with "bat lashes" and that's not the look I'm going for!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 30, 2009)

You can if you want but it would be too taxing on your natural lashes.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 30, 2009)

i think it's perfectly fine to wear falsies everyday if you wanted to. I myself wouldn't, because I find that it actually makes my eyes look a bit smaller, because the lashes are overbearing for my eyes... [weird] 
but if you can rock it, do wear it


----------



## eyeshadowinrain (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been thinking about wearing them everyday myself! No Lie!! They are like the only product that won't melt off during the summer and I can use a lot less mascara. Also, they look like you did the eyeliner on your top lid perfect! I usually use natural looking pairs so people don't really notice the are falsies, but they say that my makeup looks great or that my eyes are pretty!

I also think the more practice I get with them the faster I can apply them. It seems they kind of "break in" too, once you have worn and washed a pair a few times. 

The only downfall in my opinion is I am afraid the glue may irritate my eyes after a while;   )

So I say, "Yes definitely!!"


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jun 30, 2009)

I love falsies but it's too much for me to wear them every day, too much time and effort =P Also, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with putting adhesive on my lashline every day.


----------



## christinebezans (Jul 1, 2009)

wow, quite a dramatic change though, none the less


----------



## cazgh (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought my first pair of false bottom strip lashes. Unfortunately they look pretty poo in the box but for practising and seeing if its worth investing in some more expensive ones if they look good - they will definately do. False lashes rock!!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 1, 2009)

if you have the time to apply falsies everyday - go for it!

I voted "no" simply because I was blessed with rather long lashes so I just need to use mascara.


----------



## mopan (Jul 1, 2009)

I voted no because for me, personally, I think falsies should be saved for special occasions. I hate my lashes too .. I'm half asian and I have the stubby, sparse lash gene. I also have asian freckles, but I learned to just deal with it. I want to love me for what I am, what I have.

I say if you have time, wear your falsies! But if you don't .. don't kill yourself over it. People are never as concerned with our appearances as we are. We we our worst critics!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

no, it takes wayy to much time ...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 1, 2009)

I wouldn't personally do it. My lashes are fine with just mascara, so I save falsies for more dramatic looks or for special occasions. They're too much work for me to wear everyday, but if you want to do it, go for it! The same thing doesn't work for everyone, but you should do what works for you.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 1, 2009)

This girl I know from Philly had "permanent lashes" put on, I would totally do it on a regular basis if anyone did it around here, cause I hate my wimpy lashes.  I get so much compliments, drinks, attention with my falsies lol.  Like my lashes are practically non-existent.  If you have long lashes, thank your momma, daddy, god, whoever cause you are lucky, you better work!


----------



## luvsic (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_This girl I know from Philly had "permanent lashes" put on, I would totally do it on a regular basis if anyone did it around here, cause I hate my wimpy lashes.  I get so much compliments, drinks, attention with my falsies lol.  Like my lashes are practically non-existent.  If you have long lashes, thank your momma, daddy, god, whoever cause you are lucky, you better work!_

 
OMG. WORD.

cazgh - yay! good luck and have fun with your falsies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks again for the input everyone! yeah, I actually did something sneaky yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I trimmed my falsies so they would be more "natural" looking. So right now, instead of having falsies on, they just look like really thick, plush lashes cause they're not as long anymore. The only problem is applying them carefully enough to hide the band. 

I'm off to attempt to reapply my makeup in under 20 minutes now! :O (it usually takes me 45 to get it PERFECT...sad I know)


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 1, 2009)

No, not at all. If I could apply them well I'd wear them everyday too!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Jul 1, 2009)

if i could do it fast enough and not mess up everytime, i would put it on everyday as well. I dislike my asian lashes =( and if it makes you feel better about yourself why not? It's not like you're doing it for others, you're doing it for yourself.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 2, 2009)

If that's what you want to do then go for it. It isn't too much in my opinon. If you really want longer lashes then you may want to save your money to get lash extensions or they have this new medication eye drops called Latisse. If you are willing to spend money on fake lashes everyday, then you might want to invest money in this instead. That way you can just put on mascara and go. 

Personally though I would not wear falsies everyday. I don't even wear make up everyday. I have really bad skin that I want to cover up all the time but I simply don't do it because I am too lazy in the morning before class. I rather get more zZzzzZ in then to do my makeup. I usually just put sunblock on and I'm out.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 2, 2009)

For me, no.  I don't have the time, desire or patience to do it everyday.  

For you....If you have the time, skills, and money to use them everyday and it makes you happy, why not.  It's your face and you should do what makes you happy.  

That said, I would be concerned that the constant use of lashes and lash glue might be a bit much for your eyes.  I think it would be healthier to take a few days off here and there and to make sure you didn't reuse lashes beyond what is healthy.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

To be honest that is what I'm worried about the most. The time it takes. I don't think money is that much of an issue because I clean my lashes and they're pretty good for a month or a little longer. 

As for the harsh effect it has on real lashes...that is true too. I try to replenish my lashes by using Vaseline on them nightly, but I don't know how well that works.

I've already done this look for 2 days straight and it takes about 30 minutes to do my makeup, and that's if i'm doing it kind of fast! *sigh*...I guess there's a price for everything. But surprisingly my lashes stay on at the gym no problem. But still 30 minutes is WAY too long, and I want to be careful with my makeup so I don't look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, not to mention, what if I want to do my hair at schoool? I'll be in my bathroom for an hour or more. Since I'll have 8 am classes, I'll have to wake up at 6 cause I live 20 minutes away from school *dies*...but I guess I'll just have to have more disciplined and go to bed at no later than 10 (I need my 8 hours or more at night. Ugh, or even 9pm?! Man that's just unlike a college kid!!). I'm also getting so used to this face I'm putting on that I just REALLY don't feel comfortable going out without it, which is kind of a bad sign as well. 

I'll try to experiment for a few days, maybe get the procedure down to 15 minutes, and see what I feel then.

I've looked into Lattisse but I'm not really interested in trying it. Also, I've heard constant use of extensions can weaken the lashes a lot as well. Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 4, 2009)

I've said it before, many times, throughout the years!

_
You could wear an old potato sack, but as long as you have your lashes on...you are dressed!_







Fortunately, for us though in our current modern culture, it isn't necessary for us to be "dressed" ALL the time. And we appreciate those who respect the difference and adhere to the "Unspoken Rules" of casual beauty...inner-so, as well as outwardly. 

It's a thing of beauty when you're able to embrace and LOVE the not-so-dressy side of one's self.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's makes the special occasions _all the more_ special!


P.S.
It really does take the drama out of a daily routine if you're able to cut and divide those babies when you applying them to your daily look. Cut them into threes. Divide 'n' Conquer!


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 4, 2009)

it's all about confidence, how you feel and if falsies help you feel better go ahead. they don't have to be the porcelain doll kind where you end up looking like a puppet and someone is pulling your strings to work out. 
   personally it would take skills i don't have and sometimes wearing eyeliner or pencil makes my eyes hurt escpecially trying to take it off, so the pain would inhibit any effort.

don't feel bad about enhancing your beauty with make up that's what it's for, i have been told i look plain without it and star like with it, so why wouldn't i want to look like a star?


----------



## Willa (Jul 4, 2009)

I fint it very impratical to wear them but anyway, I'm lucky enough to have long lashes that curls with any mascara I use. I wouldnt see the need to use falsies


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 4, 2009)

i can pull off a "no-make up" with minimal makeup... but i believe that if you have time to do the necessary steps to make yourself feel confident then why not? i mean, honestly at the end of the day its all about you and how you feel... plus falsies are LOVELY!! They make such big difference on ANYONE.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 5, 2009)

Depends on how early in the morning I have to get up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the furthest thing from a morning person, but if my first class isn't until 2, you can bet your makeup-loving tuchus I'm gonna wear me some whatever-I-feel-I-need-that-day.


----------



## MissBosnian (Jul 5, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't because I don't need them. But I guess I would understand someone wearing them everyday if they needed them. If they look natural, it should be fine.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 5, 2009)

I say, do you.  If wearing false eyelashes makes you feel and look good, absolutely do it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 6, 2009)

Sure, if I had the time, patience and skill I'd wear them. If someone asks why you are wearing falsies just say "I think it's easier than applying mascara, curling lashes and eyeliner" - not only will you look practical, but look skilled because you find applying falsies easy. 

However, I think you should only do this if you're ok with people knowing they're falsies that way on the days you just can't put them on... you just don't. College gets hectic...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 6, 2009)

If you don't mind the time it takes ( it takes me forever) then wear them everyday. I personally won't cuz I have full lashes especially with a few coats of mascara. There's places in NYC that apply them and they last a week... Is that available where you live? 

But its funny how I feel the same way about that natural beauty thing. I have a few dark spots from acne spots and I hate going out bare faced. I don't feel ugly but I hate the fact that sometimes I wanna go without makeup  but don't cuz I don't feel confident to. Then I see people worst then me, everyone has flaws. The same person that's so "perfect" thinks something is wrong with her/him. But don't be too hard on yourself no one is really perfect.My point is do whatever makes YOU happy and feels GOOD but I'm pretty sure you are beautiful without


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 6, 2009)

everytime i have tried to put them on i keep imagining there is a guy in the corner making fun of me saying how silly it is for me to torment myself trying to put them on ...... and then the image of Mel Gibson trying to wax his legs and getting electrocuted, it's tricky to look glamorous but we will try till we die!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm with you...i look waaay better with falsies on! Whether I go for natural or more bold looks, I use them all the time...although I use the demi lashes or the half lashes. They make a world of difference to my look! And since their not the full lash it only takes about a minute each to apply. Very simple and easy!


----------



## luvsic (Sep 2, 2009)

It's been so long since I've replied to everyone!

I just want to let you know that I'm back in school, and proudly sporting the falsies every day. I guess just part of me loves dressing up and doing the whole glamorous thing. Even if it's for the every day. Honestly, when I wear falsies, I feel better about myself, and I find myself strutting around campus with my head held up high XD silly ol' me. I catch more stares, too :O but they might be staring at the fakeness...lol who cares. I've learned how to blend them excellently. 

And I am wearing a natural pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... not like, dolly lashes haha.  

Awww you guys are so sweet


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not, partly because I've never tried falsies and haven't had a huge desire to...I'm pretty satisfied with what I've got. I'm sure if I try it and got a good result I would think otherwise! But everyday? Nah. It's annoying enough to do throw on undereye concealer when I'm running out the door, late for class. 

Also, this is sort of silly, but I like to look not absolutely perfect on a regular basis so when the time comes to actually doll myself up (party, dance, birthday, whatever), then I look extra amazing


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 


_Also, this is sort of silly, but I like to look not absolutely perfect on a regular basis so when the time comes to actually doll myself up (party, dance, birthday, whatever), then I look extra amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  ....


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 3, 2009)

love falsies! i wear them almost everytime i put on a full face of makeup (3-4 times a week). if i'm not gonna see anyone or be taking any pictures, i just use mascara. i love my falsies though


----------



## luvsic (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I would not, partly because I've never tried falsies and haven't had a huge desire to...I'm pretty satisfied with what I've got. I'm sure if I try it and got a good result I would think otherwise! But everyday? Nah. It's annoying enough to do throw on undereye concealer when I'm running out the door, late for class. 

Also, this is sort of silly, but I like to look not absolutely perfect on a regular basis so when the time comes to actually doll myself up (party, dance, birthday, whatever), then I look extra amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitely know what you mean...so it's just "more special" come time to show off your look, huh. Lol I guess just for me I'm a falsie addict. I have a party pair and and everyday pair (I should clean these soon, probably..) the party pair is much more dramatic - I usually pair them with smokey eyes if I want that extra something. They're really thick and pretty.

I've always wanted to be one of those wake up and go girls, who can pull off the minimal makeup thing. But really, I just can't. I don't know what I'm going to do when I come out into the workforce and I have to wake up at 6 every day.... :/ or I don't know what I'll end up doing if I have 8am classes next semester...

Lilmamaj - haha I love my falsies too <333 a little too much I think.


----------



## frusciante (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you looked into eyelash extensions? These can look gorgeous, but you don't have the hassle of reapplying them every day!

Plus, you can always put on falsies over the extensions for a more 'wow' look for a special occasion


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Why not wear them!? For me false lashes are like any other make up, or jewelry, or clothes!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 6, 2009)

I wear them everyday.  I like the way they look on me and I have the time to apply them everyday.  I'm not a fan of mascara so falsies are a better choice for me.  And it's fun to collect so many different lashes.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 6, 2009)

I barely wear them as it is, so no, definitely not every day.


----------

